# RCD-510 and Ipod adapter not playing



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I am in need of some quick help as my wife is not too happy with my current install efforts on her new RCD-510 radio :laugh:

I have everything hooked up; Sirius is working great, radio sound is perfect, but the Ipod adapter in the center console will not play through the radio now...

Is this a wiring issue or a vag com fix I can do to get this working? This is on a 2009 GTI by the way; original radio was a Premium 7, basic system; it did have the ipod adapter installed OEM, but does/did not have an aux in as well, just the ipod.

Thanks for any help you can give; I hope to get this up and working before she drives to work tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

The premium 7 adapter is not compatible with the RCD510.


----------



## Saabstory02 (Jul 25, 2009)

OK thanks, so what ipod adapter do I need to get in order to make it work?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## rabid rabbit55 (Nov 29, 2009)

check ebay they have what you need


----------

